# Erik Strickland or Deb Oster DVD?



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just watched half of the Erik Strickland DVD yesterday. I did not even watch the half about trimming yet. He goes into a lot of detail about preparing the dog before the bath, how to blow dry - very detailed, the exact tools, how to prepare before the show, day of the the show. Lots of information and very long, you watch him turn a muddy dog into show ready.

I know nothing about Deb Oster. 

I do now know that I have been bathing with the wrong temperature water, and the pin brushes I have, do not have the correct type of pins.


----------



## Scezy (Jan 2, 2015)

Sounds like a very good DVD but for nearly $100 way to much for me. I don't have a show dog but would love to learn the right and wrongs for grooming my working line retriever,if anyone can offer free advice I'd love to hear it. Maybe videos as I seem to learn better.
Regards. Scezy


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I've read lots, seen tons of website videos and pictures. Thought about ordering a DVD. Talked to some clueless groomers. 

Went and spent some time with a golden retriever breeder who has show dogs and is a handler for show dogs. Showed me what to do and how to do it. Looked at the grooming tools I had and made some suggestions. Eg. Get scissors loosened and re-weighted so they are more comfortable. 

Well worth the time and my thought of the minimal amount of money I spent for the session. The hands on 'how to' was really very valuable. Granted she didn't go into details about bathing temperature water or number of pins in brushes so the DVD's may still provide lots of valuable information.


----------

